# What is the best Photography Career route to immigrate to Canada or the US?



## deviddiya (Sep 7, 2012)

I'm trying to figure out what area of study to focus on, that will enable me to immigrate to Canada or the US.
My passion lays with photography, which isn't exactly a career known for it's immigration prospects. But I want to move abroad so I will bend my career focus around this goal.

What would be a good area to focus my photography studies on. I was thinking perhaps medical photography... as it's related to health care and medicine which has good immigration prospects. Can anyone recommend this, or suggest another area of related study?


----------



## Jaemie (Sep 7, 2012)

Before you even mentioned it, I thought of medical photography. Something that is highly specialized seems to fit what you're seeking. I worked in a pathology lab for several years, and two of the pathologists did all the histology and cytology photography, as I recall. Well, that was in the 1980's. I suspect that these days the microscopic images are scanned directly from the microscope to the computer.


----------



## gsgary (Sep 7, 2012)

What about pornography


----------



## Jaemie (Sep 7, 2012)

gsgary said:


> What about pornography



Nah..  You're better off staying in Russia or Ukraine if you wanna run a porn site.


----------



## PhotoWrangler (Sep 7, 2012)

Jaemie said:


> Nah..  You're better off staying in Russia or Ukraine if you wanna run a porn site.




I'ont know... have you seen the stuff coming out of England lately? Whoooo... them girls is cray cray!


----------



## Jaemie (Sep 7, 2012)

ChristopherCoy said:


> Jaemie said:
> 
> 
> > Nah..  You're better off staying in Russia or Ukraine if you wanna run a porn site.
> ...



Hmm..  Perhaps I should do some ...research.


----------



## molested_cow (Sep 7, 2012)

Photography? Nah.

There are several ways to immigrate to the US. The quickest one being that you marry a US citizen. If approved, you can be granted a Green Card in less than a year.

The more common way is, graduate from a US college/university, then get hired, apply for work visa, then apply for green card, then apply for citizenship. Many hurdles with this one.

1. US tuition fee is pretty much for the rich only. Easily US$30k a year for foreign students.
2. Upon graduation, you have to prove yourself to be extra competitive for any company to hire you because it's a hassle for them to hire a foreigner.
3. Even when you find an employer who likes you so much that they want to hire you, you have to pray that you get a working visa. In the past, the government usually releases about 75k placements, and about 125k apply each year. For those who qualify, they then rely on computer lucky draw to see who gets it.
4. Once you obtain the working visa, you have to work at the company for at least one year before they start to consider if they want to sponsor you for a green card application, which can take many many many many years.
During this process, if you change employer, you have to restart the application process. Also, a working visa lasts 3 years and can only be renewed one. That makes it 6 years in total. After that, you have to leave the country for good.
5. Once you obtain your green card, you have to wait about 5 years for citizenship.

So start trying to date an American guy/girl.

Or become a nuclear weapon specialist or something.... that way I'm sure they won't want you to leave the country.


----------



## Jaemie (Sep 7, 2012)

We work way too much and almost never take vacations. Well, at least we have Snooki.


----------



## molested_cow (Sep 7, 2012)

You guys work way too hard? No vacations? Come on, come to Asia.


----------



## Solarflare (Sep 7, 2012)

Whow, I wouldnt want to move to the USA, ever. Hardly any vacations at all is just one problem. The other is that the USA is an extremely rich but also extremely uncivilized country (very poor state of human rights, awful social state, death penalty, wars of aggression, extremely corrupt political elite, poor state of education system, extreme gap of wealth, ...).

I dimly remember reading in a movie magazine once that the USA has the largest porn industry worldwide.

Britain indeed seems to have the most beautiful women worldwide, IMHO. I noticed that when watching Doctor Who, hehe.


----------



## rexbobcat (Sep 7, 2012)

Solarflare said:
			
		

> Whow, I wouldnt want to move to the USA, ever. Hardly any vacations at all is just one problem. The other is that the USA is an extremely rich but also extremely uncivilized country (very poor state of human rights, awful social state, death penalty, wars of aggression, extremely corrupt political elite, poor state of education system, extreme gap of wealth, ...).
> 
> I dimly remember reading in a movie magazine once that the USA has the largest porn industry worldwide.
> 
> Britain indeed seems to have the most beautiful women worldwide, IMHO. I noticed that when watching Doctor Who, hehe.



Britain...most...beautiful...

I think Spain or Japan takes the gold in that department.


----------



## The_Traveler (Sep 7, 2012)

First, to respond to the OP.
Photography will never get you here. 
The market has changed dramatically and there is an enormous pool of people who are in the low end of photography competing for the few high end jobs.
Even a specialized niche like photomicroscopy is a risky chance because the need is small.
Far easier to marry a citizen.

All that being said, whatever the image of the US as a whole, what it does have, relative to most places in the world, is a combination of things:relative freedom to do and work without the bureaucracy of local government and local corruption 
size and variety of places to live and things to see and do
relatively decent weather (I have a neighbor from the UK who says that being here is like being at the beach every day)
freedom or atmosphere of space to succeed.
relatively low level of actual violence against persons (read the stats)​
At my stage in life, I just don't care about government, etc. History will sort that out.  I can afford (if my wife would let me) to live just about anywhere in the world (within limits - no Park Avenue, no Monaco,) and I often think about where I'd live.


As far as beauty, France or rural Italy is gorgeous - but a little quiet (Paris is a museum in amber)
As far as living in a big city, London or New York are both terrific.
South of Germany for decent food, great beer, looking at scenery and gaining weight.
Being a photographer and being an expatriate - north of Thailand (Chiang Mai - civilized city, English language book stores, great medical care, cheap rent)
Getting lost, Japan.  There are always polite people to help you.

South and Central America are out for me because of the unfortunate level of violence and the propensity to kidnap tourists.
Africa and India out because of the too big, too unknown, too hot.
Australia out, I don't like the beach and I can't drink beer in the morning.
New Zealand - possible, beautiful and I'd have to become a nature photographer and think of sheep as friends.
Scandinavia - out - I'm not a blonde and I don't care for snow
Russia- out - can't stand waiting in lines. local corruption and the terrible murky weather in Moscow.
China - too big, too crowded, apartments too small and I could never learn Chinese.
Middle East - The Arabs countries wouldn't let me in and Israel is too small, hot and threatened.

Antarctica - my wife wants me to go there,   now.


So I'm stuck where I am for the time being.


----------



## cgipson1 (Sep 7, 2012)

Solarflare said:


> Whow,* I wouldnt want to move to the USA, ever*. Hardly any vacations at all is just one problem. The other is that the USA is an extremely rich but also extremely uncivilized country (very poor state of human rights, awful social state, death penalty, wars of aggression, extremely corrupt political elite, poor state of education system, extreme gap of wealth, ...).



*GOOD!* Sounds like you like listening to stupid propaganda! Keep on listening!  

OP.. find some desperate old maid that wants to get married! Bingo... you are in. (assuming you are male!) If female... you shouldn't have too much of a problem finding some lonely old single tourist.

But since we are inundated with photographers... I wouldn't count on that as a career path


----------



## mjhoward (Sep 7, 2012)

rexbobcat said:


> Solarflare said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



For some reason I always thought Brazil had the hottest hotties.


----------



## Solarflare (Sep 7, 2012)

cgipson1 said:


> *GOOD!* Sounds like you like listening to stupid propaganda! Keep on listening!


 Actually I was speaking with people who have been there, and with US americans about their living conditions.

On second thought: lets not discuss this in a photography forum.


----------



## KmH (Sep 7, 2012)

Solarflare said:


> On second thought: lets not discuss this in a photography forum.



Wise choice.


----------



## Ballistics (Sep 7, 2012)

Solarflare said:


> cgipson1 said:
> 
> 
> > *GOOD!* Sounds like you like listening to stupid propaganda! Keep on listening!
> ...



That's odd, people from other countries thrive here.  I'm also curious to learn about how the US is uncivilized.


----------



## Jaemie (Sep 7, 2012)

Ballistics said:


> I'm also curious to learn about how the US is uncivilized.



I already mentioned Snooki.


----------



## molested_cow (Sep 7, 2012)

The_Traveler said:


> As far as beauty, France or rural Italy is gorgeous - but a little quiet (Paris is a museum in amber)



Lew, Paris is indeed a museum in amber, except it's occupied by barbarians. It's the most uncivilized city I've ever been to... like 10000X worse than Boston.

I remembered when I just got back from Paris, I was watching a documentary about Jamaica and listening to how the locals present their thoughts. I thought OMG THAT'S civilization!!! Nope I've never to Jamaica, but definitely want to go there(not for the pot!).

On the other hand, Detroit is museum in..... reality.


----------



## Superfitz (Sep 7, 2012)

Solarflare said:
			
		

> Whow, I wouldnt want to move to the USA, ever. Hardly any vacations at all is just one problem. The other is that the USA is an extremely rich but also extremely uncivilized country (very poor state of human rights, awful social state, death penalty, wars of aggression, extremely corrupt political elite, poor state of education system, extreme gap of wealth, ...).
> 
> I dimly remember reading in a movie magazine once that the USA has the largest porn industry worldwide.
> 
> Britain indeed seems to have the most beautiful women worldwide, IMHO. I noticed that when watching Doctor Who, hehe.



You failed to mention we are all loud, rude, obnoxious, and fat.


----------



## pixmedic (Sep 7, 2012)

Ballistics said:
			
		

> That's odd, people from other countries thrive here.  I'm also curious to learn about how the US is uncivilized.



Its because we dont raise our pinky finger when we drink our tea..very uncivilized!


----------



## Ballistics (Sep 7, 2012)

Superfitz said:


> Solarflare said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



On the contrary, Britain is the fattest country in Europe and their rates of obesity are sky rocketing, while the obesity rates in America are gradually declining. 

Obesity among Philadelphia students drops 5 percent over 4 years
Slightly Fewer Americans Obese in 2011

As for being rude, loud and obnoxious - That's a world wide thing and in no belongs solely to Americans.


----------



## molested_cow (Sep 7, 2012)

On a serious note, immigration is quite a b*tch for the unwealthy.

Of the steps I listed there, I got to step 4. I was hired, liked by my boss and wanted to apply green card for me. Then I thought,"Why am I working for someone who don't listen to me for another don't-know-how-many-years?" Basically, if I wanted that green card, I'd be giving away at least 5 years of my time. That's like 5 years of prison time except you don't have to worry about taking a shower.

I had a co-worker from Argentina who's been waiting for 8 years. EIGHT YEARS stuck in that little cube chained to the desk leg like a freaking puppy! And he doesn't even know for how much longer!!!

That's for professionals who are wanted by the company. Talented people who can offer much more but restricted because they are "aliens".
When you are a legal alien in the US, it's extremely easy to become illegal.

Of course if you are extremely rich, that's another story. Then again, all the rich dudes are fleeing the country busy renouncing their US citizenship cus uncle Sam is gonna chase all of them down for money that they DIDN'T make in the US of A.


----------



## molested_cow (Sep 7, 2012)

Ballistics said:


> That's odd, people from other countries thrive here.  I'm also curious to learn about how the US is uncivilized.




People from other countries have thrived in the US because they exercise the concept of saving. Seriously, it's easy.

Not getting in debt is actually much easier.


----------



## Parker219 (Sep 7, 2012)

Ok, I'm curious. To the guy that said the death penalty is a bad thing.  You do understand that we only use that for someone that KILLS another person right?  Would you rather us give thet person the right to live, when they didnt do that for their victim?  Also pay for them to have 3 meals a day and shelter?  We dont need to go MORE in debt by paying to take care of them.

Either way listing that as a bad feature of the USA is your opinion, and not a fact in anyway.  So you may want to only include facts when you post something like that.


----------



## The_Traveler (Sep 7, 2012)

*"To every complex question, there is one answer that is simple, clear and wrong."*

[h=1]H. L. Mencken[/h]


----------



## Superfitz (Sep 7, 2012)

Ballistics said:
			
		

> On the contrary, Britain is the fattest country in Europe and their rates of obesity are sky rocketing, while the obesity rates in America are gradually declining...



Oh come on! We have nothing to really call our own. We should at least be able to claim that.


----------



## molested_cow (Sep 7, 2012)

Parker219 said:


> Ok, I'm curious. To the guy that said the death penalty is a bad thing.  You do understand that we only use that for someone that KILLS another person right?  Would you rather us give thet person the right to live, when they didnt do that for their victim?  Also pay for them to have 3 meals a day and shelter?  We dont need to go MORE in debt by paying to take care of them.
> 
> Either way listing that as a bad feature of the USA is your opinion, and not a fact in anyway.  So you may want to only include facts when you post something like that.




Hey you know what works better than death penalty? Caning! Seriously it works! Just take it from Singapore.

Of course you got lots of risk with that if the system is run like how it is in the US.


----------



## Parker219 (Sep 7, 2012)

^Caning doesnt kill does it? They need to be killed.


----------



## Ballistics (Sep 7, 2012)

Superfitz said:


> Ballistics said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Well, we aren't even in the top 5 of the fattest countries of the world.


----------



## molested_cow (Sep 7, 2012)

Parker219 said:


> ^Caning doesnt kill does it? They need to be killed.



No it doesn't, that's the point.

If you get caning sentence on top of death role, you get caned first, then you walk the platform/trap door.


----------



## Parker219 (Sep 7, 2012)

^ Oh ok, then I like it.


----------



## Ballistics (Sep 7, 2012)

molested_cow said:


> Ballistics said:
> 
> 
> > That's odd, people from other countries thrive here.  I'm also curious to learn about how the US is uncivilized.
> ...



Right. They live with a group of people and split a house 15-20 ways, they pay no taxes, they don't pay for health care and then they bring their savings back to their country and live like kings. Staying out of debt is easy. Saving is not, unless you live like a farm animal. It's expensive to live, especially here on Long Island.


----------



## Jaemie (Sep 7, 2012)

Ballistics said:


> Well, we aren't even in the top 5 of the fattest countries of the world.



If you saw me eating dinner last night, you'd think I was single-handedly trying to fix that.


----------



## cgipson1 (Sep 7, 2012)

Jaemie said:


> Ballistics said:
> 
> 
> > Well, we aren't even in the top 5 of the fattest countries of the world.
> ...



Why is that?


----------



## molested_cow (Sep 7, 2012)

Ballistics said:


> molested_cow said:
> 
> 
> > Ballistics said:
> ...



You consider "group of people and split a house 15-20 ways" thriving? Also, what's wrong with that?

I lived with a room mate while I was making good money. I could have rented my own apartment or even paid for a house, but I didn't. I limited my spending and saved all I can. I was driving a 14 yr old car that my elder sister had when she was in college. I had fun, I lived well and I paid cash for all of my spendings. Guess what, I paid my taxes!

If you think living on Long Island is expensive, then move to some where more comfortable. I made the choice of not going to the big Apple unlike many of my college classmates. I knew it wasn't worth the hype and I was right. the point is, know what you are worth, how capable you are and conserve your resources. It has nothing to do with where you come from.

* I was also making contribution to social security even though I wasn't eligible to it if I retire in the US.


----------



## Jaemie (Sep 7, 2012)

cgipson1 said:


> Jaemie said:
> 
> 
> > Ballistics said:
> ...



I ate a lot.


----------



## Ballistics (Sep 7, 2012)

molested_cow said:


> Ballistics said:
> 
> 
> > molested_cow said:
> ...



Living with 1 person, is not equivalent to living with 15. As for something being wrong with that, you missed my point. You said that they know how to save. They know how to save, because they have little to no expenses and their mission is to take the money back home where it is worth triple. As for you paying your taxes, you are a very rare circumstance. And yes, I consider someone who has everything handed to them, thriving. Education, Healthcare, Food, Shelter etc. They come here, have children, and then live off of welfare. All of that money goes right back with them.       



> If you think living on Long Island is expensive, then move to some where more comfortable. I made the choice of not going to the big Apple unlike many of my college classmates. I knew it wasn't worth the hype and I was right. the point is, know what you are worth, how capable you are and conserve your resources. It has nothing to do with where you come from.



Bah! Why didn't I think of that?! Just... leave? Brilliant! That sounds so easy! Is leaving free for a family of 4? 
Also, the Big Apple is NYC, not Long Island.  

How do you conserve your resources, if you have none?


----------



## Dao (Sep 7, 2012)

I think immigrate to US (not sure about Canada) with photography as the profession is tough.  Study here, finish college, get 1 year practical training and find a company that will sponsor you with the H1 VISA in photography is not a easy task.

Few years ago, there are a lot of areas in USA that need nurses, so being a nurse is going to be a lot easier.  Here is a problem, even if a company is willing to sponsor the H1 VISA and green cards for you, at the end, they need to proof to the US Labor department that they cannot hire the locals.  I have few friends that went through this process.  The one who is a Physical Therapist now in TX finished everything within a year since there was a high demand in that region at that time. 

Another friend (who is a CPA now) apply in the accounting field.  He hired a lawyer to help him.  And the lawyer knew what to do.  The company he worked for at that time at the end need to post a hiring ads in a national newspaper/magazine for his position.  There were people who interview for that job, but the lawyer managed to take care the issue.  Not sure what they did, but it was enough for the US Labor department to approve my friend's application at the end.


So my advice is find a university here and study.  And then consult a lawyer who are specialize in this area here.


----------



## The_Traveler (Sep 7, 2012)

Ballistics said:


> And yes, I consider someone who has everything handed to them, thriving. Education, Healthcare, Food, Shelter etc. They come here, have children, and then live off of welfare. All of that money goes right back with them.



Before this thread goes off track even more, I want to point out that this part is clearly bordering on racism based on misunderstood generalizations.
I did a good amount of work with low income immigrants and they want what we all would like, someplace to work to earn their living and provide for their families.
They work at low income jobs, live cramped up so that their families can actually eat something.
They are keeping their children alive.
That's not living like an animal, that's doing what one can to survive and help your loved ones..

Live up to the Judeo-Christian-Buddhist-Islamic traditions, be compassionate.


----------



## unpopular (Sep 7, 2012)

Ballistics said:


> And yes, I consider someone who has everything handed to them, thriving. Education, Healthcare, Food, Shelter etc. They come here, have children, and then live off of welfare. All of that money goes right back with them.



The maximum amount a three person family in California can get on food stamps is around $526/month. In most cases, you can only receive that amount for three months without working, unless you have a very young child. You could have another child, but you'll only get about $150.

The maximum amount a three person family in California can receive in TANF is $704/month, and without exception, you can only receive TANF for 24 months without working.

The maximum amount of Social Security you can receive in California without paying into the system is $854.

The most a family of three can get in public assistance in the state of California is $2,084/month, bearing in mind that 1/4 of this must only be used for food. This is about 133% the federal poverty level. Not bad, provided that the parent is determined to be disabled. 

After the family looses food stamps (which will eventually happen), that monthly income decreases to $1,558. This is slightly above the federal poverty level.

After TANF, the monthly income will be $854/month, or $10,248/year. After subsidized housing takes 33% for rent, that leaves $6,866/year, or $575/month in cash - provided that they can prove, and continue to prove upon review, disability. So, do you think you could live off $575/month and support two children?

While certainly people do abuse the system,* NOBODY* is "thriving" on welfare.


----------



## unpopular (Sep 7, 2012)

Now. For the OP.

Immigration into North America can be very difficult. I am not sure about Canada, but in the US you will almost certainly need a sponsor. Getting a job with a newspaper is the best route, or attending a US college and getting a job once you graduate. Most of the immigrants I know who do not marry a US citizen were foreign students at a US school.

I believe Australia may have a bit more opportunity for immigrants with special skills, however, it is pretty expensive.


----------



## Ballistics (Sep 7, 2012)

http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/...discussion-about-immigration.html#post2708466

Continue the discussion here.


----------



## amolitor (Sep 7, 2012)

Marrying an American as a route to a green card isn't exactly a walk in the park, it turns out. It's a complex and expensive legal process, and if the marriage is not "legitimate" in a fairly well defined and provable sense, it's not going to work out at all.


----------



## KmH (Sep 7, 2012)

If you wish to continue discussing immigration, join the thread in the Off Topic forum linked to above (post #43).


----------

